# Spoon Poll



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

*Whats your type of spoon you use?*​
DareDevil2485.71%Red Eye310.71%Doctor Spoon13.57%Williams Wobbler00.00%Pixee by Blue Fox00.00%Cabelas Spoons00.00%


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have listed the top spoons that are more commonly used for pike. Vote on your fave. If there is a spoon that is not there but you think is note worthy do so.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The 99c "Game Fish" spoons at WalMart. I wonder if the fish know the difference?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

1) Red and White Dare Devil

2) Red Eyed Devil (silver)

If you cant catch a pike with one of those. They arent bitting!!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

The action on a daredevil cant be beat. :beer:


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

what about the LEN THOMPSON..........red and white//////green and black//// 5 of diamonds/////orange and black/////blue and silver...... they're all so good how does one decide ?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Goosehunter29, you beat me to it. The len Thompson five of diamonds.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

The five of diamonds is a hitter :wink: mine is the yellow with red diamonds.........


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

Years and years ago my (good lord 20 years ago)......yikes....... my grandpa had a friend who only had the 5 of D's. Every shape color size weight.... he would catch the same numbe of pike as anyone.


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

5 of dimomnds Daredevil. But a hook change out is def. required.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Ya the len thompson spoon is a good one, just forgot to add it to the list. :lol:


----------



## M1NN350T4 M4N (May 19, 2006)

i dont know what its called exactly but it is a weedless spoon that i use


----------

